# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Tulsa & Suburbs >  Tulsa's 26 floor River Spirit Hotel resort

## lasomeday

Looks like Tulsa will be adding the next tower in Oklahoma....

Taller, pricier Margaritaville hotel tower planned for River Spirit - News - Latest

----------


## Jake

Very cool! However, I like how the renderings show the Arkansas River as some flowing blue jewel. They forgot to add the sandbars and brownish-green water.

----------


## Pete

This is an expansion of a casino already in place at about 85th & Riverside, just blocks from the border with Jenks.

It's also directly next to the ORU campus, which is very ironic.

----------


## warreng88

I think it was part of the original proposal but the height wasn't known at the time.

http://www.okctalk.com/tulsa-suburbs...it-casino.html

----------


## Spartan

Well Tulsa's got casinos going for them...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

What's with all the palm trees, are they going to cover them up in the winter?

----------


## Mississippi Blues

> Very cool! However, I like how the renderings show the Arkansas River as some flowing blue jewel. They forgot to add the sandbars and brownish-green water.


Yeah, the project is cool & the hotel tower is pretty, but the river will rarely, if ever, look that pretty.

----------


## Snowman

> It's also directly next to the ORU campus, which is very ironic.


Reminds me of a US Marine either batalion or company, known as the "Saints and Sinners" because they are based in Salt Lake City and Las Vegas

----------


## dmoor82

Nice casino tower and development. Yeah T Town!

----------


## bchris02

Looks like an amazing development.  This looks to be first class.  I kind of wish OKC would get something like this.

----------


## Pete

Here is the reality of the river in that area:

----------


## bchris02

> Here is the reality of the river in that area:


That is one thing about Tulsa.  Despite having a potentially impressive riverfront, it is pretty dry most of the time and not very appealing.  That same Arkansas River in Little Rock, just a little ways east, is beautiful and a major asset.

----------


## adaniel

> Looks like an amazing development.  This looks to be first class.  I kind of wish OKC would get something like this.


I will take a quality office development in the core over a hotel attached to a gaudy indian casino overlooking a sandbar any day of the week.

----------


## Snowman

I guess they are proposing on converting some of that sandbar to something they can build on and landscape, what is currently above the flood plane does not look wide enough to build what they are proposing.

----------


## kevinpate

At some point Tulsa may find a way to reduce their internal political bickering and come up with a way to have the river look better year round.  After all, OKC turned their a mowable ditch into something worthy of notice.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Tacky.

----------


## Dustin

The tower is beautiful

----------


## BG918

> Here is the reality of the river in that area:


Part of the year, yes.  The low water dam planned for south of the Creek turnpike bridge will make it more like this outside of spring/early summer:


Turkey Mtn a mile to the north with a full river

----------


## ThomPaine

> What's with all the palm trees, are they going to cover them up in the winter?


Maybe...
Artificial Palm Trees, Fake Palm Trees, Artificial Tropical Palm Trees, Lighted Palm Trees - Tropical Palm Trees  ???

----------


## OKCisOK4me

http://riverprojectstulsa.info/wp-co...ugh%208.11.pdf

View pages 15 & 16.

----------


## venture

What? People expect a real river in Oklahoma year round? :-P

----------


## Mel

Same story, just a another angle.:Creek Nation casino expansion billed 'game changer'

----------


## BG918

> “If this isn't a brilliant PR campaign by the [Muscogee (Creek) Nation] to bring water to the river, I don't know what is," Margaritaville CEO John Cohlan said. “I would say, Mr. Mayor, that we bring the palm trees and the sand, but we’re missing one key ingredient here and that would be the water.”


The Creeks also own the Riverwalk Crossing shopping center across the river in Jenks.  This may be the type of investment that gets the low water dam built in this area, which would allow water shuttles between the two and the Oklahoma aquarium.

The Creeks are also rebuilding the river bike/jogging path that goes through their property.

----------


## Dubya61

I'm sure the envisioned pictures are all that's required of the design.  The casino doesn't really want you going outside to enjoy the so-called river, anyway, eh?

----------


## BG918

> I'm sure the envisioned pictures are all that's required of the design.  The casino doesn't really want you going outside to enjoy the so-called river, anyway, eh?


That was the way the casinos used to think.  Now it is about being more of a resort with the hotel, pools, restaurants, event center/concerts, and shopping.  Look at the new hotels built by the Thackervillr and Durant casinos.   That is why the Creeks bought the maligned shopping center across the river, and they'll probably want to connect the two and create another attraction: river boats.

----------


## Chautauqua

Little Rock has a dam downstream that makes the Arkansas River full.  It's awesome for sure, much like Town Lake in Austin.  The low water dams will ensure there is more water retained in the river, more of the time, but the reality is that the Keystone Reservoir upstream is what has been dictating how much water is in the river, especially during the day.

For whatever reason, the Corps does their max releases in the middle of the night. SO, the river is full more often when no one can see it.

Last night the River was up an entire foot and a half....at 4:00 am.

----------


## zorobabel

Looks great to me.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Moving earth: Tribe projects River Spirit Casino hotel, Margaritaville will open late in 2016 | The Journal Record

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Work begins on $329 million Margaritaville casino and hotel - Tulsa World: Homepage3

----------


## HOT ROD

Lookin good

----------


## warreng88

> Moving earth: Tribe projects River Spirit Casino hotel, Margaritaville will open late in 2016 | The Journal Record


Moving earth: Tribe projects River Spirit Casino hotel, Margaritaville will open late in 2016

By: Kirby Lee Davis The Journal Record November 19, 2014

TULSA – Muscogee (Creek) Nation Casinos projects a winter 2016 completion for its planned River Spirit Casino hotel and the Margaritaville Casino complex.

“We will have the formal grand opening hopefully before New Year’s Eve 2016,” said Chief Executive Pat Crofts.

Subcontractors under Manhattan Construction pursued two tasks Wednesday afternoon: raising 13 acres of new shoreline out of the Arkansas River channel and extending the canal that will separate the 27-story hotel and casinos from the parking garage.

The Muscogee (Creek) Nation had hoped to start heavy dirt construction a year ago, but the process of obtaining its 404 permit from the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers forced a delay.

“Essentially you’re looking at the start of construction here,” Manhattan Project Manager Ryan Haynie said.

That kicks off a 24-month timeline for Manhattan and Redstone Construction to complete 30,000 square feet of convention space; a Mickey Mantle’s Steakhouse; Jimmy Buffett’s Margaritaville restaurant, casino, pools and retail complex; the 2,500-plus seat entertainment venue; an extended parking garage; and the 483-room hotel.

“We hope to turn it over in a series of phases,” Haynie said.

All of that will rise from a new shoreline built on 350,000 cubic yards of relocated earth, said Kirby H. Crowe, owner and managing director of the Tulsa consulting firm PMg. That will extend the east bank more than 250 feet into the river from its existing path.

With inflation, Crofts raised the estimated cost of River Spirit’s entire phase two expansion to $365 million. The construction alone accounts for $329 million, he said, with the earthwork begun Wednesday costing $20 million.

Projected operations remain unchanged. Crofts said the Muscogee (Creek) Nation intends to hire 800 to 900 full-time workers for an operation expected to inject $135 million annually into the Tulsa-area economy.

Haynie said the construction would employ another 1,800 workers in its two-year run. That carries a $303.5 million overall impact.

“The economic projections behind this haven’t changed,” Crofts said.

----------


## Dustin

So they are adding a beach, now you just have to add water.......

----------


## dcsooner

> Here is the reality of the river in that area:


I have always wondered why the city of Tulsa does not seek public funding for dredging and damming the Arkansas river at Tulsa. What an incredible visual and recreational asset the river would be if it were transformed into its full potential. Seems like an incredible waste of natural resources

----------


## Jake

Bad leadership. That and a populace that doesn't care enough about it.

----------


## Snowman

> I have always wondered why the city of Tulsa does not seek public funding for dredging and damming the Arkansas river at Tulsa. What an incredible visual and recreational asset the river would be if it were transformed into its full potential. Seems like an incredible waste of natural resources


I am not sure what their stumbing blocks have been but there has been various city leaders seeking to do it for years

----------


## kevinpate

> So they are adding a beach, now you just have to add water.......


worked for okc's ditch.  :Smile:

----------


## Urbanized

Even Wichita has done a better job with the same river and its smaller tributary (though they pronounce them "Are-CAN-sass").

----------


## Bunty

Republicans in Tulsa are too conservative to raise the needed tax money to redo the Ark. River.

----------


## Urbanized

Those low water dams on the Arkansas in Wichita are nowhere as elaborate as those on the river here in OKC. They are basically just weirs, and only keep a small amount of water behind them, but enough to make it aesthetically pleasing. They've been there at least since the late 60s (my entire life), and surely wouldn't cost THAT much to do.

OKC's three dams - two with operating locks and all three with automated flood control gates - cost what...$50 million? I'll bet Tulsa could do what Wichita did for far less than half that.

----------


## Swake

The Arkansas River in Tulsa is far larger than it is in Wichita or the Oklahoma River in OKC. The current estimate is $266 million: 

$46 million to repair the existing dam at 31st Street
$106 million for the dam in Sand Springs
$79 million for the dam at 106th Street in south Tulsa/Jenks
$35 million for the dam in Bixby

The city is wanting a spring vote, but these are just estimates, the design work needs to be more complete for more firm costs before a vote is called and that could push the vote past spring. 

This won't be a county wide vote again, where it failed last time. It will be an improvement district with just the impacted cities. The last vote passed in Tulsa and Jenks but failed in the rest of the county. The whole project with bank improvements and needed flood levee work looks to be about $300 million.

The federal government has approved $100 million in funding but it's never actually been sent through appropriations. The Creek tribe has said they will devote some money as well. I think you will see private money as well for riverbank improvements.

Cost estimate for Tulsa-area low-water dams goes up by $80 million - Tulsa World: Government

----------


## Urbanized

That's fine, but I'm guessing those are low-water dams designed to make the waterway navigable, not what I was suggesting simply for aesthetic purposes, and also describe a much broader area AND riverbank modifications. Again, I was taking about a minimal approach.

----------


## ljbab728

> That's fine, but I'm guessing those are low-water dams designed to make the waterway navigable, not what I was suggesting simply for aesthetic purposes, and also describe a much broader area AND riverbank modifications. Again, I was taking about a minimal approach.


I'm guessing that doing that might not qualify for assistance from the US Govt.

----------


## BG918

> That's fine, but I'm guessing those are low-water dams designed to make the waterway navigable, not what I was suggesting simply for aesthetic purposes, and also describe a much broader area AND riverbank modifications. Again, I was taking about a minimal approach.


Navigable in the lakes behind the dams but the proposals I've seen for the Tulsa dams do not have locks to go between the lakes like a couple of the ones in OKC.  That would be even more expensive.

----------


## Bellaboo

> *Those low water dams on the Arkansas in Wichita are nowhere as elaborate as those on the river here in OKC.* They are basically just weirs, and only keep a small amount of water behind them, but enough to make it aesthetically pleasing. They've been there at least since the late 60s (my entire life), and surely wouldn't cost THAT much to do.
> 
> OKC's three dams - two with operating locks and all three with automated flood control gates - cost what...$50 million? I'll bet Tulsa could do what Wichita did for far less than half that.


This reminded me of visiting friends in high school in about 1970 in Wichita. The river lake on one of the dams was empty due to being repaired after someone had shot the rubber dam a few times with a .22.

----------


## Swake

The dams will make the water safe for people in the water and to allow for sediment buildup to be cleared. The current dam has had a number of people die against it. The dams will not have locks. The rivers drop in elevation through Tulsa isn't good for navigation, that's why the port is in Catoosa.

----------


## TU 'cane

Indeed, there is a problem with the Arkansas River. However, it's not a deep, fast flowing river like in other parts, or compared to other rivers. It's what many label as a prairie river, shallow and wide, prone to flooding. 
It's times like these that I wish "The Channels" project would have been successfully launched. A project like that can put a city on any map. 

In regard to this development, people can call it tacky, but it's going to be a regional draw for Tulsa, which means $$$. 
It'll be a nice place to go for those who enjoy or will enjoy this type of entertainment. Just another thing to add to the list for those asking "what's there to do in Tulsa?" It'll be fine when it's completed. And it's also going up at a time when just a few miles down the road we are seeing one of the largest interactive public parks take shape. Riverside is about to become the place to be.

----------


## Swake

Ruth's Chris will open a location in the Margaritaville Casino in December. 

http://www.tulsaworld.com/business/r...dda2ea664.html

----------


## Swake

I've been told the new Casino floor, Ruth's Chris and Jimmy Buffet's all are set to open on July 25th. The hotel will open at the first of the year. 

This is the second project to be completed in a billion dollars in river projects happening in Tulsa right now

Flying Tee (Jenks) - $22 million, opened earlier this month
Margaritaville - $365 million opening starting next month, fully open early next year
Thrive Apartments (Jenks by the aquarium) - $13 million Opening summer 2017
The Gathering Place - $350 million, opening in the second half of 2017
The Cosmopolitan Apartments - $35 million by the Bomasada Group, opening late 2017
Simon Premium Outlets in Jenks - $60 million opening in June 2018
Tulsa Children's Museum - $29 million opening in the Gathering Place in 2018
Route 66 Experience Museum at Cyrus Avery Plaza - $20 million, opening in 2018 
Tulsa/Jenks low water dam projects, through 2022 - $160 million

Total $1.054 billion in projects on the river.

----------


## TU 'cane

The hotel tower is gorgeous. Now that it's been topped out, you can see the top of it from various spots around town and the suburbs. At some angles, it appears to loosely group in with Cityplex so it's really neat. Drove around a little but didn't want to take pics with my phone because I thought they'd be of less quality than what I could get another day with a camera.

----------


## Laramie

Great development on the Arkansas River in Tulsa.


River Spirit Hotel Resort 
26-27 floor hotel tower, 483 rooms.  Would estimate this building to stand 350-375 feet in height.
http://kotv.images.worldnow.com/images/10608348_G.jpg

----------


## dankrutka

Tulsa.jpg

----------


## Laramie

Tulsa & Oklahoma City continues to build some quality projects.    Hope the state rebounds from its deep deficit.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

The crane was gone when I drove by on the Creek Turnpike back during 4th of July weekend. Looks great though!

----------


## BG918

Looks like from that aerial where the road is along the banks will be where they are moving the river jogging/bike trail which is a lot better location than it currently is along Riverside Dr.

----------


## Zorba

> Looks like from that aerial where the road is along the banks will be where they are moving the river jogging/bike trail which is a lot better location than it currently is along Riverside Dr.


That is what I was thinking too. The stretch in front of the Casino was/is the worst part of the trail, especially from a safety point of view. Putting it against the water will also improve the view quite a bit (at least for users of the trail, hurts the view for the drivers  :Wink: ).

----------


## warreng88

Ace on the river: Tulsa casino expansion nears completion

By: Molly M. Fleming  The Journal Record	July 27, 2016

TULSA – The 30,000-square-foot convention center at the River Spirit Casino Resort isn’t open yet, but it has events booked into 2021, said Adam Graham, resort sales manager at River Spirit.

“A majority (of the conventions) are from Oklahoma,” Graham said. “There are some national events that go to a different city every year or every other year.”

The convention center is part of the $365 million addition that’s been underway at River Spirit since 2014. The other amenities are a 483-room hotel, a Margaritaville casino and restaurant, a Landshark Lounge with a swim-up bar in the pool, a Ruth’s Chris Steakhouse, a 2,500-seat theater and a parking garage. The existing casino’s exterior was remodeled as well.

The new Margaritaville casino, restaurant and garage will open Aug. 25. The steakhouse, hotel and theater will open in mid-December.

Casino CEO Pat Crofts said tribal leaders started thinking about the expansion in 2009, when the Muscogee (Creek) Nation opened the River Spirit Casino in south Tulsa.

“People wanted to book hotel rooms and we could only refer them to nearby hotels,” he said. “We started preparing for Phase II as soon as (Phase I) opened.”

Crofts, Program Management Group Native co-owner Kirby Crowe and PMg Senior Program Manager Randy Hull discussed the project Wednesday at the Oklahoma Indian Gaming Association conference in Tulsa. PMg served as the owner’s representative during the construction process.

Before shovels could go in the ground, Crofts and the tribe had to come up with a plan. Crofts said casinos in Atlantic City have competed against each other by building larger and larger.

“We knew we didn’t want to be a bigger box,” Crofts said. “We need to bring in a national or even international brand. We wanted to help the gaming and the hospitality market.”

Besides the Margaritaville name, Ruth’s Chris was a big win and will be the brand’s first restaurant in Oklahoma. The closest locations are in Rogers, Arkansas, and Dallas.

Since the addition was completed as one job, it made it into the construction record books as the state’s second-largest single construction project, falling behind the Devon Energy Center.

But such a large project didn’t happen easily. Hull said the tribe had big demands. It wanted a regional destination that bettered the competition, stayed within budget, and didn’t disrupt the existing casino.

Creating a large area would require a lot of land. However, the tribe’s property line went into the river, so the shoreline was rebuilt with 350,000 cubic tons of dirt from the river to create an additional 14 acres. This also freed up another 40 acres near the existing resort that the tribe could use in the future.

The nearby Tulsa River Parks trail had to be realigned behind the property. There will be an entrance to the bar from the trails.

In addition, PMg had to work with Margaritaville, making sure it met its brand standards. Hull said the company met monthly with the Margaritaville leaders so PMg could make sure everything was done properly first, rather than fixing it later.

Also, the designers had to deal with the Federal Aviation Administration. With the Riverside Airport west of the casino, across the river, obstruction studies were required.

Crowe said three obstruction studies were done, and they all said the 27-story tower was too tall.

“That was one person’s opinion,” he said. “We would not stop.”

As a licensed pilot, Crowe was familiar with the airport and was able to navigate his way through their concerns.

All of the work was done without closing the existing casino floor. Crofts said gambling revenue grew in 2015.

By Aug. 25, the resort will have two casino floors. Crofts said players often leave a resort when they are having bad luck, heading down the street to another casino. With two gambling areas, a player can just walk down the hall to find better luck.

Crofts said the tribe is likely the first of more major commercial development along the river, especially once the south Jenks and Tulsa dams are completed. It will be the only bar along the river.

Besides the real estate, the addition is expected to create 1,000 jobs. The Tulsa Regional Chamber estimated the project created 2,500 construction jobs and had a $305 million economic impact during the 24-month construction. It will have a $135 million ongoing economic impact annually.

“You’ll see development in south Tulsa that probably would not have happened without us,” he said. “The impact is going to be significant for many, many years.”

----------


## BG918

> Crofts said the tribe is likely the first of more major commercial development along the river, especially once the south Jenks and Tulsa dams are completed. It will be the only bar along the river


They must've forgotten about the Blue Rose and Elwood's

----------


## Swake

The new Margaritaville Casino section and new entrance and restaurants opened today. The hotel tower opens in December.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

How is it? Can we get any pictures whenever is convenient?

----------


## Swake

> How is it? Can we get any pictures whenever is convenient?


The new concert venue at Riverspirit Casino has announced its first shows. Its called Paradise Cove at Margaritaville-Riverspirit Casino and will seat up to 3,000.  The Margaritaville Casino and restaurant are open. The new hotel tower supposedly opens in December and Ruths Chris Steakhouse opens in January.

Here are the shows booked so far, lots of country music:
1/6  Chris Young
1/14  Charlie Wilson (The Gap Band)
1/19  Don Henley
1/20  Alan Jackson
1/28  Jimmy Buffett

Ill take some photos. They just finished enclosing the hotel tower in the last few weeks so December seems really soon to open to me.

----------


## Swake

Here's a photo the hotel. Some of the floors have had a soft opening already. They should have a formal opening in the next couple of weeks.

----------


## HangryHippo

I love the drainage right in front of the hotel entrance!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BG918

> I love the drainage right in front of the hotel entrance!


I'm not certain but I thought I heard this was designed so that the river could backflow into the creek here once the low water dam is built downstream.  That would definitely be more appealing though this Creek normally has some water in it and lots of water during storms.

----------


## traxx

Saw this ad tonight on TV.




The ad seems to be targeted at people that are 50+ which seems like they're kind of limiting themselves. I would think you would wanna target anyone old enough to gamble. They should market it as a cool place to be so that younger people will want to go as well.

----------


## Bunty

But younger people don't have nearly as much money to blow as people past 50 or 60 do.

----------


## TU 'cane

They ought to advertise that in KS, MO, and AR (even TX) so they can bring those people in. I assume they are. There's enough in the area to do now. Flying Tee is across the river in Jenks, for example. Could make a nice weekend trip.

----------


## traxx

> But younger people don't have nearly as much money to blow as people past 50 or 60 do.


If people in their 20s, 30s and 40s can afford trips to Vegas (and they can because I run across several that do) they can certainly afford to go to Tulsa.

----------


## BG918

> They ought to advertise that in KS, MO, and AR (even TX) so they can bring those people in. I assume they are. There's enough in the area to do now. Flying Tee is across the river in Jenks, for example. Could make a nice weekend trip.


Exactly why the Creek Nation wants to get the river dam built in this area.  Then they can run water shuttles between the casino resort and Riverwalk Crossing/Flying Tee which is also owned by the Creek's.  You also have the Oklahoma Aquarium across the river.

----------


## Laramie

Tulsa takes on that look of a port city, really impressive.

Tulsa has really began to follow right alongside OKC with some quality developments.   Hooray, for both cities.

----------


## TU 'cane

> Exactly why the Creek Nation wants to get the river dam built in this area.  Then they can run water shuttles between the casino resort and Riverwalk Crossing/Flying Tee which is also owned by the Creek's.  You also have the Oklahoma Aquarium across the river.


That'll be sweeeet.

----------


## Swake

> That'll be sweeeet.


The new Zink dam at 33rd and Riverside by The Gathering Place is scheduled to be built first. The dam at 106th near Jenks isn't supposed to start until 2019 or 2020 depending on how permitting goes. The Creek Nation also still has to come up with $20 million in matching funds to go with the $70 million from Jenks and Tulsa.

----------


## TU 'cane

Thanks for the details.

----------


## BG918

Recent overview of the river and casino with high water still flowing down the Arkansas River.  This is roughly what the lake will look like once the Jenks low water dam is built.  Riverwalk Crossing and the Oklahoma Aquarium are on the left between the Creek Turnpike bridge and 96th St bridge.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

That looks good! It would be cool to see more high rise and condos along this river.

----------


## Jake

When the river is full, it looks amazing. It's a shame that, you know, catastrophic flooding happened to get it to look like this though. 

Seems like Tulsa is slowly realizing that the river is an amazing asset to the city, maybe the biggest asset they have. The casino, Riverwalk Crossing slowly coming back to life, and The Gathering Place all seems to be giving that area by the river a lot of momentum.

----------


## BG918

> That looks good! It would be cool to see more high rise and condos along this river.


Agree, it definitely stands out where it is.  There are some others closer to downtown, the area around Denver & Riverside down to 21st is ripe for more mid or high-rise residential:

----------


## BoulderSooner

> When the river is full, it looks amazing. It's a shame that, you know, catastrophic flooding happened to get it to look like this though. 
> 
> Seems like Tulsa is slowly realizing that the river is an amazing asset to the city, maybe the biggest asset they have. The casino, Riverwalk Crossing slowly coming back to life, and The Gathering Place all seems to be giving that area by the river a lot of momentum.


is that dam funded??

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Agree, it definitely stands out where it is.  There are some others closer to downtown, the area around Denver & Riverside down to 21st is ripe for more mid or high-rise residential:


Once that gets done Tulsa should consider a TOD district with a pier or two extending into the river. That would be sweet. If they could remove one of the legs of the IDL and partially cap another one between it and the river, they could really setup their downtown for successful interaction of the river.

----------


## BG918

> is that dam funded??


Partially funded through the Vision Tulsa tax renewal.  The Creek Nation will also provide funding.  Still a few years from actual construction.

https://www.cityoftulsa.org/governme...sion-projects/

----------


## GoGators

> Agree, it definitely stands out where it is.  There are some others closer to downtown, the area around Denver & Riverside down to 21st is ripe for more mid or high-rise residential:


Tulsa has so much going for it. It really is a beautiful city. I really can’t understand why they can’t seem to turn the corner population wise.

----------


## BG918

> Tulsa has so much going for it. It really is a beautiful city. I really can’t understand why they can’t seem to turn the corner population wise.


Lack of a dynamic economy that produces a lot of jobs and large university, still too reliant on oil & gas.

----------


## Eric

> Lack of a dynamic economy that produces a lot of jobs and large university, still too reliant on oil & gas.


Having state government in OKC seemed to be an excellent mitigator of the financial struggles that most of the country experienced in the late 2000s as well.

----------


## SEMIweather

I've wondered if Tulsa has been hurt by NW Arkansas exploding in population two hours down the road as well.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> I've wondered if Tulsa has been hurt by NW Arkansas exploding in population two hours down the road as well.


I don’t think so. However, when I moved here 5 years ago I was blown away by the number of Arkansas alumni & fans in town. They are everywhere.

----------


## BG918

> I don’t think so. However, when I moved here 5 years ago I was blown away by the number of Arkansas alumni & fans in town. They are everywhere.


Makes sense, Fayetteville is about the same distance from Tulsa as Norman.  Those that don't stay in NWA typically migrate to DFW (similar to OU) with Tulsa and Little Rock picking up quite a few graduates each year.

----------

